# Was kann ich tun, um den Teich winterfest zu machen



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

In der aktuellen Frostperiode kommen einem Zweifel, ob denn alles getan wurde um den Teich Winterfest zu machen.

Besonders Koihalter sind da etwas nervöser, wegen ihrer "empfindlichen" Fische.

Jeder Teich ist anders und man sollte die Sachen machen, die jeweils angemessen sind.
Je nach Züchtung und Herkunft, kann es auch unterschiedliche Notwendigkeiten geben.
Einige hat Rainer Thanner in dem tollen Chatabend angesprochen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34269

Aber was ist notwendig und was jeweils angemessen  ?


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich tun, um den Teich winterfest zu machen*

Moin Joerg,

einen interessanten Beitrag spuckt die Forensuche hier dazu aus.
Evtl neu?

Ansonsten ist die Frage nicht so leicht zu beantworten....ist auch größtenteils abhängig vom Klima/Deinem Wohnort etc.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich tun, um den Teich winterfest zu machen*

Daniel,
danke für den Link. 

Interessante Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich tun, um den Teich winterfest zu machen*

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Sicher wäre der Einbau der Heizung besser gewesen, aber so mache ich eben öfter einen TWW 
Ansonsten kann ich sagen: Ich hab alles richtig gemacht ... den Koi geht es gut, das Wasser ist klar ... alles ist schick 

Mandy


----------



## pyro (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich tun, um den Teich winterfest zu machen*

Ich sehe meinen Teich nicht mehr... aktuell liegt ca. 10 cm Schnee drauf. Das ist eine gute Isolierung.

Zu Eisdicke und Wassertemperatur kann ich nichts sagen.



Mit viel Aufwand und Technik kann man sicher jeden Teich geeignet machen für die überwinterung auch sensibler Fische. Ich denke wenn man sich beim Bau Gedanken macht und diverse Dinge berücksichtigt und umsetzt kann man sich viele aufwendige teure Dinge im Nachhinein sparen.


----------

